# Berklee's "Film Scoring 101" Course



## gohrev (Feb 22, 2021)

Hello everyone,

I am thinking of taking Berklee's Film Scoring 101 Online Course, and I was wondering if anyone ever took this course or could tell me whether it's worth pursuing? Any insights will be greatly appreciated


----------



## robgb (Feb 22, 2021)

Pricey. I'd probably look at Thinkspaceeducation.com first.


----------



## b_elliott (Feb 22, 2021)

Additionally, last year @SlHarder pointed to a free online film course out of CUNY. 

The course instructor, Pete Calandra has deep work in the industry and has kindly posted this years film classes. 

Another good way to get your feet wet. 









Pete Calandra Music


Peter Calandra is a New York City-based Composer, Keyboard Player and Guitarist. He has scored over 80 films and written over 2000 compositions for TV broadc...




www.youtube.com


----------



## widescreen (Feb 22, 2021)

Check also Evenant.


----------



## gohrev (Feb 23, 2021)

Thanks for the responses so far, guys! Will check out your recommendations


----------



## blakeklondike (Jun 8, 2021)

b_elliott said:


> Additionally, last year @SlHarder pointed to a free online film course out of CUNY.
> 
> The course instructor, Pete Calandra has deep work in the industry and has kindly posted this years film classes.
> 
> ...


Thanks so much for this! Do you have a sense for how helpful Think Space is? With on-line content, there is always the danger that you are going to pay and then get access to a series of amateur videos made on somebody's phone.


----------



## robcs (Jun 8, 2021)

blakeklondike said:


> Thanks so much for this! Do you have a sense for how helpful Think Space is? With on-line content, there is always the danger that you are going to pay and then get access to a series of amateur videos made on somebody's phone.


They’re approved by the U.K. government to award internationally recognized masters degrees. No phones were harmed in the making of their videos 

on a serious note, go to their site and sign up for the free tasters of all their short courses.


----------

